

A Guitar Hero way to learn music - vinnyglennon
http://www.jellynote.com/en/

======
adrianh
Soundslice does it better. :-)

[http://www.soundslice.com/scores/auld-lang-
syne/](http://www.soundslice.com/scores/auld-lang-syne/)

~~~
arthurlenoir
Says the guy who made it ;)

------
larrybolt
Not so much about the service itself, but about the site.

At this page:
[http://www.jellynote.com/en/premium/presentation](http://www.jellynote.com/en/premium/presentation)

it's nearly impossible to scroll in order to see all features, I'm using a 13"
macbook pro: [http://lry.be/fGL0](http://lry.be/fGL0)

------
cscheid
I've been using Synthesia on an old macbook air hooked to my digital piano on
and off for a few years. It's really astonishing how quickly you can learn a
song when you have instant feedback.

Although this tool is obviously not going to teach me dynamics and expression,
I can't recommend it strongly enough for people looking to learn to play the
piano by themselves.

~~~
gcp
Hmm, I tried Synthesia but found it unworkable. I have some basic skills at
sight-reading and can play a bit by reading intervals. I found that this
didn't work in Synthesia at all, and that I totally struggle to hit notes
reliably. Combine this with the sheet music display in Synthesia being crap,
and it got frustrating pretty quickly.

So I'm back to simply playing from sheet music. Feedback isn't a problem - you
can hear when music sounds like shit pretty easily, and Synthesia isn't going
to correct your technique mistakes anyway.

Comparing it to something like Rocksmith, I think I'm missing the display of
where your hand should be anchored.

------
gavinpc
> A Guitar Hero but with real music!

The problem with Guitar Hero was not the music (bad as it often was), but the
instruments. The idea that you can learn anything about playing music by
pressing plastic buttons on some chintzy toy is — well, akin to the idea that
you can learn to read by watching television. But people buy into it because
it is so seductive.

Good looking site, though, and I wish it success. I developed a little
training app for MIDI about twenty years ago (in Visual Basic), and although I
didn't find it very helpful, I hope this kind of tool is useful for some
learners.

~~~
gcp
The whole Guitar Hero thing is pretty buried now that you have Rocksmith.

~~~
gavinpc
Um yeah, I'm out of the loop. The last video game I owned was Metroid.

~~~
gcp
It's like Guitar Hero but you hook up a real guitar and it uses note
recognition. It's actually a very effective practice tool.

------
gcp
I don't want to be "that guy" but is publishing notation and tabs for
copyrighted songs OK? I thought many "Guitar Tab" websites disappeared from
the internet exactly because it isn't.

------
beyti
Not a nice one, not even a free thing. Rocksmith already done this and with
amazing features.

Sorry to be this direct but with only 100$, ubisoft offers unequal
capabilities.

Just tried "Nirvana - Come as u are" on guitar which app suggested, still it's
a little buggy.

~~~
NicoAR
But then, you do have a limited library on Rocksmith. And you have to install
stuff on your PC or have a console, plus getting the guitar adapter. Jellynote
is more ready-to-go. Kind of like a Spotify of sheet music.

------
bagosm
Very good stuff, like the fact that it has its own library

